# Casey's Beer



## Pat Casey (16/11/16)

After about 18 months of doing contract/gypsy work, the first of my beers is now available for sale. Lounge is a pale golden ale 4.8%abv, bitterness in the low 30s with Ella, Helga and Saaz.

At the moment you can buy it online, http://www.caseysbeer.com.au/?post_type=product , and pick it up from Absolute Homebrew at Penrith. Over the next couple of weeks it will be in bottleshops in the Blue Mountains and Bucket Boys at Marrickville. It will also be available on tap. 

A dark ale, Night, will follow in about a week.

Friday December 2nd there is the Sunset Festival at Easy Lane at Windsor RSL club, will be there with both bottled and draught beer.

Will also have an open day at the brewery (Penrith) in a couple of Sundays.

Pat


----------



## Dave70 (16/11/16)

Tops. 
Three weeks to hatch a plan as to why I'm leaving work at midday via a cab and dressed in casual clothing.


----------



## gap (17/11/16)

Great news Pat .So you got the labeller working. Labelling 2700 bottles of beer would not have been fun.
I can vouch for this beer having sampled it about 60 minutes after it was bottled.

Graeme


----------

